# ROTP Applicant Question



## Bartgs (6 May 2006)

I was wondering if there are any ROTP applicants who have not been notified yet (May 6th) with regards to selection. I find it so frustrating waiting for one phone call... they should have a date set, instead of this BS waiting game.


----------



## AmphibousAssult (7 May 2006)

You and me are in the same boat here bud, in my experience with the military (currently a reservist) nothing moves through the military paper mill with any sense of urgency, the wheels turn slowly, but they turn surely, maybe if we're lucky we'll here something next week, good luck man.


----------



## Shamrock (7 May 2006)

Yes, it is frustrating to have to wait for a very important call, but it's narrow-minded to call it a BS waiting game.  This year is particularly bad as the deadline for application was moved back yet the CF is competing with civilian universities for students anxious to give their acceptance to attend.  Likewise, with all the positive portayals the media are giving the Forces and a general improval in civ/mil relations, recruiting has increased by a lot.

Recruiters aren't given one person each to call, they may have several files to contact.  Even if they get a hold of the candidate immediately, it's not unreasonable to expect them to spend several minutes on the phone discussing with the candidate the offer. Though I'm not a recruiter, I doubt every candidate given a first round draft has been contacted.  And until the candidates refuse, recruiters don't really have the option of going to the next on the list.  

CF recruiting isn't like some civi hiring process.  When one applies to most civi jobs, he or she applies for a specific position and competes with suitable applicants for that/those positions.  The CF is more flexible and allows an ordered list of preferences.  The Forces will have a certain amount of positions to fill and applicants will have to both be found suitable for the position and have the desire to fill it.  This year, competing for several hundred positions were several thousand applicants.  The complexity involved here should be salient.  

As it was previously discussed, offers will go out as late as 31 Mar 07.  Best of luck with your application; hopefully the wait will be worth it.

Kenny out


----------



## Bartgs (7 May 2006)

You can call it being narrow-minded, i think of it as looking out for number one. Sure i can wait, but while i wait, i cannot commit to work, school, or other things because i am waiting for a phone call for the last month. I dont mind being rejected, I would just like to know so that i can move on with my life. I think you are looking at it from one perspective, while i'm looking at it from a candidates.


----------



## kincanucks (8 May 2006)

Bartgs said:
			
		

> You can call it being narrow-minded, i think of it as looking out for number one. Sure i can wait, but while i wait, i cannot commit to work, school, or other things because i am waiting for a phone call for the last month. I dont mind being rejected, I would just like to know so that i can move on with my life. I think you are looking at it from one perspective, while i'm looking at it from a candidates.



Here is a wonderful idea.  Call your CFRC/D and ask them. If they tell you that they don't have any on you yet then make some decisions, either you wait or carry on.  However, commit to school because it is pretty hard to give you an offer if you are not going to be going to university in the fall. Oh if you were selected for RMC you would have heard by now.

HH


----------



## Bartgs (8 May 2006)

I am in my third year of university right now, i was just mentioning summer-school. But i understand what you're saying... Thanks for the info.


----------



## ChaosTheory (16 May 2006)

I got my offer today CELE (air) and at a civi u, so I would be going to UBC.  I want Pilot and I passed CFASC and all the medicals, so I hope I can get it changed.


----------

